
Bottled Water or Tap: How Much Does Your Choice Matter? - jaynos
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/science/bottled-water-or-tap.html
======
mamurphy
As noted elsewhere on HN today, I can't access the article, even by clicking
on the 'web link'. NYT seems to have upped the ante - it's not even free-to-
try anymore. I have no means of reading the article, and I don't recall
reading anything from NYT in the past few weeks so I would be shocked if I
were above some limit.

